# Intodetail ebay :-(



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

Just wanted to post up my experiences with into detail, I ordered a maguiars g220 v2 DA on the 26th of March. Immediately after order the seller noted that they were away and changed the return date 3 times at which point, I raised a claim with PayPal. It was then Dispatched on the 10th, no tracking number nothing, surprise surprise it's not arrived. 
I have sent 5 emails and also called and had no answer. Just regretting how stupid not to have bought off of one of the forums affiliates. I will keep the post updated should I get any further update.
So frustrating as both cars need detailing, I have all other products waiting. We even have the right weather , but I have no DA.
Learned my lesson!


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

That's a shame, I've not had any issues with the numerous times I have used them..


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

That's a f***er mate.

Just got to say I don't doubt what you've said but I've ordered off them 3 times with no probs so maybe a genuine mistake on their part? 

Hope it gets sorted


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your experience. 
I have ordered from them both through ebay and their own website and never had any problems. I emailed them a few times about adding extra items to an existing order I had just made, and they always replied within 24hours and sorted it out for me.
Its a good thing you paid with paypal, if intodetail do not reply to your case within the time frame, you will get the full refund. Much less hassle than if you paid by debit card :thumb:

If you get the refund, have a look at the DAS6 pro for £99 in the CleanYourCar group buy on the forums:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207877

.


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

Just really frustrated, reviewed so well prior to the order too. I am open minded individual and like to give people the benefit of the doubt but 20 days without an answer to 5 emails has me worried. I am pleased that people have had some good service from them, makes me feel more likely to get the product I ordered. 
If I receive good service moving forward I will of course report this in due course. Anyone can make a mistake it's how you recover that recounts.


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

Will be sure to have a look at the group buy if I am refunded.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

To be honest, 5 emails over 20 days with no response and not picking up their phone is unacceptable, even if they have previously given me good service. Out of curiosity, when was the date that the seller said they would be away until? Has the date already passed?


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

The date they where away changed from the 4 to the 7th to the 11th, also this was not noted on the listing prior to purchase. When the date changed to the 11th on the 8th I opened a query with pay pal. 
When I ordered the product the trader only had 6 negative feedbacks, I think they are now well over 100. As I say I am still hoping for a positive outcome, and I will of course post any further updates if I receive any.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, just checked their feedback page, so many negative feedbacks recently.

http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...intodetail&iid=-1&de=off&interval=0&items=200

Ebay might even close intodetail's ebay account if they continue to not respond to customers. I have never seen a seller with so many negative feedbacks on one page!


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep not pleasant reading eh? Just need my money back so that I can move on and make use of the light evenings.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

woah thats alot of negative feedback. Used them a couple of times and seemed good but thats crazy. Hope you get your money back bud.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

oh wow, what on earth has happened to them all of a sudden ?


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

wow I ordered off them 2 months ago and was super fast and no probs somet has to have happened for them to go that bad so quick !


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Have used them several times without any problems in the past, bought some stuff off them this morning which has been marked as dispatched so will have to see.


----------



## evanhartshorne (Mar 15, 2013)

They are idiots I ordered 4 lots of hex logic pads that never got delivered, same problems no reply to emails and got a full refund after putting the case into dispute.


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Something is definitelly happening with them.
I am watching few items from their ebuy shop and I noticed that they set their status to "away till xy date" few times one after other... 
After they finally got back, all the items I watched don't have shipping to my country anymore, before they had, and the shipping price was pretty low, compared to others.
BTW, I noticed that they in last month have 194 negative feedbacks, and in last year 208 
So, something is definitelly happening, something bad


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe something is happening on a personal level to them to make them struggle with all the orders. I have ordered something with them today so we shall see how long it takes to arrive.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

indeed, looks like they are in a mess, which is a shame, bought quite a bit.

For those who are still dealing with them, get a paypal case in, no doubt you will get your money, after a while


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

i ordered some fk1000p from them yesterday night.
i did notice the other day when looking for fk1000p that the seller was away until the 15th of this month, so no orders was being processed until thye got back.
anyway i got a email through ebay earlier to say my item was dispatched. estimated delivery is the 17th-18th, so will post to let peeps know if it arrives or not.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

I was just wondering what was going on as was looking at a few items this evening and noticed all the negative feedback when going to view their other items for sale. I have previously purchased from them without issue. Its a shame as their postage was very reasonable compared to what I have to pay from some places because I am in NI.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Jeez.. 195 negative feedbacks in the last month! I've used them loads of time without problem, but recently I ordered some 303 and a couple of Megs spray bottles, the 303 has arrived but not the bottles.. Have contacted them but with no response yet... I'm guessing something must have happened?


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Serapth said:


> Have used them several times without any problems in the past, bought some stuff off them this morning which has been marked as dispatched so will have to see.


No problem with my delivery, items were delivered first thing this morning.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

just posting back as i said yesterday, i ordered my fk1000p around 8pm on the 15th, had confirmation email through ebay saying my item as been dispatched, i can gladly say it arrived this afternoon.

must say im suprised how big the pot is.lol


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

I have called them today no answer. I also emailed them and made them aware of the post on the forum them asking for a response, still nothing. I view this very negatively.
I am now at the point where I would say that order from this company at your own risk, they have no communication skills, no customer service at all. My worry is that they have marked an item as dispatched just to slow the refund process. 

What is worse its only my third purchase on eBay and I can honestly never again.


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

alan1971 said:


> just posting back as i said yesterday, i ordered my fk1000p around 8pm on the 15th, had confirmation email through ebay saying my item as been dispatched, i can gladly say it arrived this afternoon.
> 
> must say im suprised how big the pot is.lol


Good stuff. Just wish they would answer my emails.


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

AKA Pabs said:


> I have called them today no answer. I also emailed them and made them aware of the post on the forum them asking for a response, still nothing. I view this very negatively.
> I am now at the point where I would say that order from this company at your own risk, they have no communication skills, no customer service at all. My worry is that they have marked an item as dispatched just to slow the refund process.
> 
> What is worse its only my third purchase on eBay and I can honestly never again.


Dont worry too much Mate, If you paid via Paypal your 99.9% guaranteed to get your money back as eBay / PayPal always favour the buyer.


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

JDO330 said:


> Dont worry too much Mate, If you paid via Paypal your 99.9% guaranteed to get your money back as eBay / PayPal always favour the buyer.


I have opened a case. Any idea how long it takes to be refunded?


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

I think you can get it sorted in about a week? Goes through a process of contacting seller, they have chance to respond, (in this case they probably won't in which case it gets closed). Keep an eye on each stage as Wifey has managed to fast track such incidents with the click of a button. Sorry I'm vague, SWMBO does this stuff in our house....


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> Maybe something is happening on a personal level to them to make them struggle with all the orders. I have ordered something with them today so we shall see how long it takes to arrive.


Arrived today, great service and delivery


----------



## AKA Pabs (Apr 7, 2013)

Money refunded by PayPal. Goods never arrived. Contacted seller to make aware of post on the forum, never responded. Hope everyone else receives their goods.
Now time to order my das6!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just noticed today that my bottles were dispatched last week, but are due here tomorrow? We'll see shall we?


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

They have definitely gone down because I ordered from them on the 20th March and still havent got my order! phoned them many times and emailed once or twice. I have them on Facebook and loads of people where putting bad stuff on there and then it all got deleted. I've phoned my bank and they are trying to get the money back for me. Shame really cause I had ordered from them before and they seemed really nice when I'd spoken on the phone. But at the end of the day; it's not fair and I want my money back! lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Shame as I've had a couple of panel pots from them and always found them fine


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Ive noticed recently they went downhill, bought stuff from there before no issue but all the recent feedback, also managed to google search for fk1000p and it came up there but not actually through a proper ebay search :/ watche the item and notice early april the away date kept getting shifted another 3 days at a time. Personal problem maybe affecting the business? Shame as they have had so many sales beforehand with little hassle before this


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

Placed on order on their website, all items "in stock"
Over a week later still pending,
Not answering my emails.
Worse still when viewing my orders, I can now see many other customers orders, along with all the customers details, name, address, telephone, email address.

emailed them about this.. no reply !

Their phone number is now dead.

Better start speaking with my credit card / bank. :-(


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

It's a shame because everything I've ordered has come and they sell at great prices. There must be some serious personal/business issues going on behind the scenes but the least they could do is take the eBay listings and website down until they sort them out.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Coopertim said:


> Ive noticed recently they went downhill, bought stuff from there before no issue but all the recent feedback, also managed to google search for fk1000p and it came up there but not actually through a proper ebay search :/ watche the item and notice early april the away date kept getting shifted another 3 days at a time. Personal problem maybe affecting the business? Shame as they have had so many sales beforehand with little hassle before this


I'd seen their 1000P on Ebay... If it was a legit sale they were getting it third party and making a loss on it...Tim and Myself are the only official UK dealers for Finish Kare and have been keeping close tabs on things like this with the owner of Finish Kare and there was no way they were making a profit.
Looks great in the short term to try and undercut but hence another company disappears (and sadly owing customers money to).


----------

